# Helbros



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi had this Helbros Electric arrive today and I could do with some information on what battery it might use so I can try one, although I,m not hopeful it,s going to work. I see it,s marked DOVER on the dial not Helbros and I have no Idea what this refers to but it came with it,s original box and tag, says 400 series on the box. The battery loads through a hatch and I,m not sure this is normal for Helbros watches as all the one,s I,ve seen tend to be flip off backs.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

American culture.Dover had the dial customised so that the employee was branded for life. Lots of companies did it. When I saw it I'd guessed it was a presentation watch.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

tomshep said:


> American culture.Dover had the dial customised so that the employee was branded for life. Lots of companies did it. When I saw it I'd guessed it was a presentation watch.


Well thats one mystery solved I see from the guarantee it was purchased from a New York jewellery shop. Thanks for that Tomshep.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

It's nice to be able to add something of relevance for once. If you google Dover Corporation it takes you to their website and they are still using the same company logo. If you look at the reverse the watch is inscribed, to I(?) Jonas for 20 years service.

Not much, but I hope it helps. Nice watch by the way.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Oops, pipped to the post.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for your help lads just took the battery out of my other Helbros put it into the new one gave it a shake and off it went nice result.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

It,s now had a good clean because it was filthy and looks 100% better, fitted a spare brown leather strap also timed it overnight and is keeping excellent time.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> tomshep said:
> 
> 
> > American culture.Dover had the dial customised so that the employee was branded for life. Lots of companies did it. When I saw it I'd guessed it was a presentation watch.
> ...


Ken, if it was a presentation watch, I wouldn't expect to find a receipt from a New York jewellery store in it. My guess would be that the Dover watch and Helbros box / papers do not belong together. I'd stick this one (below) in the box







:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That was my mistake Paul I was reading the guarantee and on it says Helbros watches 2 Park Ave. New York that must have been their watch store I assume.Just read some more and it was their store because it says in case of service send to the address as given above.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the box with the "Electric" script.

Nice watch too, Ken.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Another piece of information I,ve just found is that the DOVER Corp still have offices today in 280 Park Ave New York the same street as Helbros had their store in the 1970s so some strong connection between the watch and the customer.


----------

